# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  التحكيمية ترفض تصعيد  الهمشرى------------------------عاجججججججججججل

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ابطلت التحكيمية تصعيد  همشرى  لائجاد مخرج قانونى لاستمرار مجدلس البرير-- وعليه فقد انهار      البناء انهيارا    كليا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دي اخر طلقه للبرير اعانه الله هههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لانريد للبرير ان يغادر ففي عهده اصبحت الزريبة خاوية على عروشها من البطولات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات ترفض تصعد همشري وتؤكد عدم شرعية المجلس

قررت  لجنة الاستئنافات للهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم، عدم تصعيد  الاستاذ علي همشري إلى مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال، طبقا لمقتضيات المادة 112  من اللائحة العامة لقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لعام 2008م  وذلك بعد ان تضارب اقوال المستأنف في المستندات المطلوبة وخاصة خطاب  الاجازة في الجلسة الماضية وتم شطب الاستئناف والتأكيد على القرار الذي  اصدرته الاستئنافات مؤخراً بتاريخ 21 يوليو الماضي والقاضي بفقدان متبقى  مجلس الهلال المنتخب للشرعية بعدد 8 اعضاء منتخبين بدلاً عن 9 اعضاء  منتخبين ؛ هذا وتفيد متابعات (صفحة الهلال) ان السيد الوزير الطيب بدوي سوف  يعلن غدا الخميس عن اسماء لجنة التسيير.

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*انا من  رايى اننا نريد الهلال  سمين   ونصيح   يحل ذبحة-- اما وقد صار  مثل المتردية والنطيحة-- فلا نفرح كثيرا بذبح  الجيف- ونحن قوم  من قوم لنا دون العالمين   الصدر  والارداف   وليس   العراقيب
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الشعب يريد بقاء البرير
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*مولانا بين : قرار شطب استئناف همشري لعدم تطابق الملعومات 
اليوم 04:55 PM
كفرووتر/الخرطوم قال مولانا بين رئيس لجنة الاستئنافان ان قرار شطب استئناف همشري تم لبعدم تطابق المعلومات حيث ذكر همشري في المحضر لدى سؤاله عن موقع عمله انه يعمل في شركة طيران الخليج بينما جاء في الاستئناف انه يعمل في الخليج للانشاءات مما جعل مولانا بين يشطب الاسئناف ويعلن عدم شرعية مجلس الهلال 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

ابطلت التحكيمية تصعيد  همشرى  لائجاد مخرج قانونى لاستمرار مجدلس البرير-- وعليه فقد انهار      البناء انهيارا    كليا



بي موية وكملت
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 وذلك بعد ان تضارب اقوال المستأنف في المستندات المطلوبة 




هههههههههههههههههاي  متعودة دايماً همشري داير يغش اللجنة .. كمان جابت ليها كذب ونفاق .. يخسي عليك يا همشري يا كضاااااااب ...
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أحس بأسى كبير وبأسف
سقوط البريورة يعني إمكانية إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه مما تبقى من الهليل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البرير هو رجل المرحله
                        	*

----------

